# Solutions for difficult seatbelt latches?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I've noticed this as well. But while a tight seatbelt latch may be frustrating it may also be a lifesaver.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Not a lifesaver, but a first class PITA. Two options, get seat belt extenders from ebay. run around 17-18 bucks. But not a daily chore for me with grandkits.

Just took an old sock, rolled it up in a ball and jammed them under those latches so they stick out. Fully reversible with no damage, just pull that sock, rag or whatever out, and they climb right back into their little hole.

Also cringe whenever I strapped my grandson in, afraid I am going to change him into a girl. What idiots designed these things, and doesn't make any difference if you lay out 20 bucks or 300 bucks, all pieces of crap with that plastic.

Safety? Didn't have to put up with this BS when my kids were young, they were free to move, helps to look out the front window and watch where you are going. For my grandkids, tied up like a mummy for hours and go braindead, can look forward to a new generation of braindead kids.


----------



## Drew's Cruze (Jul 31, 2015)

Tomko,

It's not about tight or loose, it's just about accessibility. 






























Those little hands having a tough time! 

NickD, I'll have to give that rolled up sock trick a try. Although I would've expected a better design in 2015. My kids are past the 5 point harness though; No more worry of safety-driven emasculation. They still need to use a booster to adjust to the angles of the standard seatbelt. And I can still vaguely remember bouncing around the back of my parents' cars back in those days. Inevitably one kid would crawl up onto the package shelf and fall asleep (plenty of room in those old B-body cars). Drinking in the car was ok too back then, not to mention solid drive shafts, bias-ply tires, 4 wheel drums and other safety devices. Yikes, I just dated myself...

I saw an interesting invention that approaches the seatbelt adjustment conundrum from a different angle. If it was out now, I'd give it try...

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/mifold-the-grab-and-go-booster-seat#/story


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Drew's Cruze said:


> Yikes, I just dated myself...


Ha, I remember when the restraining system was mom's extended arm flying out in front of the kids as she hit the brakes.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes, trying to pry up those tucked in seat belt latches with one hand and attempting to plug in the belt end with the other, your hands get in the way of each other.

Here's are some samples of extenders, Cruze created an aftermarket for these things.

Images are working,

Just type in:

chevy cruze seat belt extender

on google or ebay, and you find many different types of extenders. Chevy should give these away for free, ha, ask GM in their section, maybe I will try this also. 

Have a six year old granddaughter in a booster, she can bucket up herself in any vehicle, except our Cruze, even with the latches propped up. What makes our Cruze even worse is it has leather, very stiff.

Most baby car seats use those spring closed eye hooks, impossible for me to get those out without a pair of long nose pliers, really buried deep down there. Not much though given to people with kids.


----------



## Drew's Cruze (Jul 31, 2015)

NickD said:


> Here's are some samples of extenders, Cruze created an aftermarket for these things.


Yeah they did. 

http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Seat-Belt-Extender-2011/dp/B009YKF9LC

Amazon, here I come.









BTW, I stopped at my dealer to discuss the issues I have with the car, and when I pointed out the latches which easily could be pushed under the cushion, the Sales Mgr told me he'd never heard of that before, but will discuss it with his svc mgr. :uhh:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Four of my kids that said they would never buy a minivan are driving minivans. Try and find a regular five passenger vehicle where you can fit three baby car seats in the rear seat. These are in the gas guzzler class, but having a kid the only advantage is paying about a buck less per day in income taxes, hardly justifies the extra cost of driving these things, but is the law. Don't even get me started where each kid has to meet this new high deductible first with this affordable health care act.

Trying to learn the theory of a booster seat, raises the kid about three inches, something about that lap part of the belt is more apt to fit around the hips, and the shoulder is higher putting them closer to where the top of the shoulder belt sticks out. Shouldn't these shoulder/lap belts be adjustable from the vehicle manufacturers so these extra seats won't be necessary? One thing this would do is to permit a family with three kids to buy an economy vehicle. But not in a country ran by idiots, sure get a kick out of Trump when he refers to our politicians as being idiots, can think of a better word myself. 

One so-called accident one has absolutely no control over is being rear ended, seen more people on this board that were rear ended, couple this with rear facing baby car seats. Of course this all started from a study done around 12-13 years ago, more kids were being killed by airbags than adults were saved by refusing to wear safety belts. Solution our congress came up with is to toss the kids in the rear seat. Did talk about adding a kill switch.

Was times when just my grandson and I were alone in the car, had to tie him up in the rear seat, not easy to tend to his needs or give me company in a situation like this, but the law. He dropped his bottle and was on a narrow two lane road with no shoulder to pull over on. Talk about a distraction. But the law.

Hear you on sales and service managers, one of us is from a different planet, we are indubitably from different worlds. But we are told by them that they are the experts.


----------



## Drew's Cruze (Jul 31, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Ha, I remember when the restraining system was mom's extended arm flying out in front of the kids as she hit the brakes.


Yep. My dad still has two cars equipped like that in his garage. I'll occasionally drive one, and it sure feels weird without the restraints!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Actually installed a safety belt in my 54 Olds, reason, it had a naugahyde interior, took a left turn too fast and slid over to the passenger side, was lucky I didn't smash my jewel or kill myself. Was taking flying lessons at the ripe old age of 18 and a mechanic had one from an aircraft he let me have. My buddies thought it was cool.

Could buy these in the early 60's as an aftermarket accessory, been installing these ever since. But just one for me and to keep myself behind the wheel.

Read our state law, so-called classic vehicles are not required to install safety belts, but unclear how this applies to baby seats. Putting on the safety belt is the first thing when I get into my Cruze, can't stand that alarm. And my Cruze is spying on me and knows if that belt is on, even in a private parking lot. Someone hits me and will be screwed if not wearing my belt.

With my grandkids, far more concerned with getting them out than locking them in in case of a fire. All the emphasis is locking you and your kids in your vehicle. Kids were already burned alive because the parents couldn't get them out. With these safety people either one extreme or the other, can't seem to find a middle ground. With these crazy rear door safety locks, adults can't even get out and can't even crawl into the front seats with those super high head restrains.


----------



## Drew's Cruze (Jul 31, 2015)

Got these from Amazon yesterday.

Amazon.com: 2-Pack Mini Seat Belt Extender - Type A - Adds 3 inches instantly!: Automotive

Makes a huge difference for the kids. Seatbelts are still secure but latch and unlatch easily without anyone getting frustrated... as they should have done from the factory.


----------



## wmbriano2grad (Feb 27, 2012)

If anyone needs seatbelt extenders let me know. I have 4 from my 2012 Cruze that I will send for just the price of shipping. I don't own my Cruze anymore.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> putting on the safety belt is the first thing when i get into my cruze, can't stand that alarm


you think the cruze is annoying?!?!?! Try getting into any new chrysler dodge jeep fiat car. After 30 seconds it will make the ding noise indefinably. You could drive seat belts off for 2 hours and the 2 hours straight it will ding


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> you think the cruze is annoying?!?!?! Try getting into any new chrysler dodge jeep fiat car. After 30 seconds it will make the ding noise indefinably. You could drive seat belts off for 2 hours and the 2 hours straight it will ding


Read your Chrysler OM.....the belt minders can be shut off....turned off my Jeep and my Magnum.

Rob


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Sadly the company ram i used didn't have it and it drove me crazy. When i had a bed full of pre cast stone driving by the river to the build site you don't wear a seat belt because you will get stuck if you slide in the water.... Wish i had known that you could turn it off back then


----------



## vicmac (Jul 1, 2020)

wmbriano2grad said:


> If anyone needs seatbelt extenders let me know. I have 4 from my 2012 Cruze that I will send for just the price of shipping. I don't own my Cruze anymore.


I would be happy with the seat belt extenters wiil post my address if you still have them thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

vicmac said:


> I would be happy with the seat belt extenters wiil post my address if you still have them thanks


Welcome Aboard!

Don't hold your breath, he hasn't been online here since 2015

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

